# Biggest movie Disappointments



## BAYLOR (Jan 13, 2018)

Films you went to see with the highest of expectations and came out with disappoint.


----------



## Harpo (Jan 13, 2018)

The 3rd Matrix film.

With both of the first two I left the cinema afterwards feeling like the world was different.
When I left after the 3rd one I felt like I'd seen a good film, but that's all.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 13, 2018)

Wonder Woman. 

Not a bad film, but it’s another by the numbers origin story and didn’t deserve the praise given.


----------



## J Riff (Jan 14, 2018)

A LOT. But, not paying helps. I would actually ask for money back, at least some if it. But, the recent_ Evil Dead_ comes to mind. I'd hoped for the wacky intelligent Raimi type-thing, but it stunk.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 14, 2018)

_Star Wars I: The Phantom Menace_.

 'Nuff said...


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 14, 2018)

The Last Jedi is easily up there!


----------



## Droflet (Jan 14, 2018)

Jupiter Ascending. What a train wreck.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 14, 2018)

The X-Men Origins: Wolverine film. Had been waiting since the 90s to see Gambit in live action, was disappointed in the original X-Men films and then super excited when I heard he was appearing in the Wolverine film. When he first appeared on the screen, it was amazing and then... he was gone. I spent the entire rest of the film thinking _where the hell is Gambit?_ He was in it for ten minutes, didn't do the accent, didn't say any of his catchphrases, didn't have the right eyes...

I've never been so disappointed in a film in my life. I ranted as soon as I came out of the cinema.


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 14, 2018)

Valerian


----------



## Vince W (Jan 16, 2018)

Rodders said:


> Wonder Woman.
> 
> Not a bad film, but it’s another by the numbers origin story and didn’t deserve the praise given.



Agreed. I've taken a lot of flack from people when I say just this.

In all honesty there have been a lot of disappointing films in the last few years. Lots of great looking films, but very little substance. It would be easier for me to say which films met or exceeded my expectations than the reverse.


----------



## Ray Pullar (Jan 16, 2018)

Bakshi Lord of the Rings (1978) - no warning of it ending half-through Two Towers.
The Exorcist & Texas Chainsaw Massacre - decent but not horrifying as per huge reputations.
Dune (1984) - far below the flawed novel.
Highlander II - forget SW disappointment, this film utterly destroyed the original.
A Clockwork Orange - read the book years before, film never lived down to its banned rep
Both Dredds - can't get the character or mood of the strip right


----------



## AlexH (Jan 16, 2018)

*The Dark Knight*
Batman Begins was one of the best films I'd seen, and I loved Christopher Nolan's other films, particularly The Prestige, Memento and Following. The Dark Knight was receiving rave reviews, and the death of Heath Ledger added even more fervour - the best villain ever and that sort of thing.

So I went to the cinema to see The Dark Knight with huge expectations. I'd loved the darker tone of Batman Begins, but The Dark Knight went too far. I found it boring, drab and depressing, with a lack of soul. I didn't care what happened and was barely entertained. The best think about it probably was Heath Ledger's Joker, which was good.

As a result, I haven't watched The Dark Knight Rises. As for Christopher Nolan's films since - Inception was good, Dunkirk was okay, and I haven't seen Man of Steel. Those earlier films were his finest hour.

At least I've learnt to go to the cinema without any expectations, positive or negative. I ignore reviews until I've seen the film for myself.

My new favourite director I have high hopes for is Duncan Jones.

Another failure was *2046*, which had great reviews and looked like a cool sci-fi. It turned out to be a boring overlong romance.

I could list more, but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Paul_C (Jan 16, 2018)

Event Horizon.


----------



## Narkalui (Jan 20, 2018)

Every single kids movie I was ever forced to watch with my two, except for Coraline which was cracking


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Jan 20, 2018)

Totally agree on X-Men Origins: Wolverine, but for different reasons (i.e. I was peeved by how badly they handled Gambit, but there were worse crimes).

What, for me, was even worse about that film was that it itself was responsible for my high expectations. The first five or ten minutes of that movie were _utterly phenomenal_. The way it handled Wolverine and Sabertooth in the war, the montage of time passing as we move toward the bulk of the story, were actually incredible storytelling...

...then it turned right around and curled out a huge fat one right onto the audience's faces.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 4, 2018)

*The Man From Uncle* flopping at the box office .  had hoped it would do well.


----------



## WarriorMouse (Mar 5, 2018)

Gaurdians Of The Galaxy 2

The first one had a sense of playfullness about it. The second one did'nt.


----------



## Droflet (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah, Warrior Mouse, agreed. Everyone raved about it but it lacked the charm and cleverness of the first one. Another sequel that didn't match the original.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 5, 2018)

WarriorMouse said:


> Gaurdians Of The Galaxy 2
> 
> The first one had a sense of playfullness about it. The second one did'nt.



The previews and the reviews discouraged me from seeing it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 5, 2018)

Droflet said:


> Yeah, Warrior Mouse, agreed. Everyone raved about it but it lacked the charm and cleverness of the first one. Another sequel that didn't match the original.



Much of the time, sequels never measure up to the original.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 5, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Man From Uncle* flopping at the box office .  had hoped it would do well.



This was a shame as I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 5, 2018)

Vince W said:


> This was a shame as I rather enjoyed it.



It captured the spirit of the tv show.


----------



## HanaBi (Mar 31, 2018)

"The Hobbit"

I was hoping for great things when Jackson came on board to direct, but the end result was a complete cluster truck of disappointment!

Trying to stretch a 300 page book into LOTR-like film trilogy was just the beginning of my utter disappointment with the film adaptation.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Apr 20, 2018)

HanaBi said:


> Trying to stretch a 300 page book into LOTR-like film trilogy was just the beginning of my utter disappointment with the film adaptation.



Any book that can be successfully adapted into a 48k computer game should probably not be made into a fifteen-hour movie trilogy.


----------



## Vince W (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 20, 2018)

Vince W said:


> This was a shame as I rather enjoyed it.



We might be getting a new *Man From Uncle *film.


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 21, 2018)

*The Fantastic Four* (1994) - Very poor film, and the WORST was the 2015 movie.

*Star Wars: the Force Awakens* (2015) - Bad reviews kept me from the theater. Thank goodness. Just terrible.

*Superman* *Returns* (2006) - Sloppy film, boring. _Batman vs Superman_ was only a little better.

*Godzilla* (2014) - Sickeningly bad. Ultra boring. Please let TOHO handle the lizard from now on.


----------



## Pyan (Apr 21, 2018)

Starbeast said:


> *Godzilla* (2014) - Sickeningly bad. Ultra boring. Please let TOHO handle the lizard from now on.



Looks as if they just keep hyping him up...


----------



## Vince W (Apr 21, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> We might be getting a new *Man From Uncle *film.



I'd heard something about this. Great news if it happens.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 21, 2018)

pyan said:


> Looks as if they just keep hyping him up...
> 
> View attachment 44171



There is going to be a new  Godzilla vs King Kong film .


----------



## Pyan (Apr 22, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> There is going to be a new  Godzilla vs King Kong film .



Excellent! But I do hope that they scale him back down a bit - at 300m tall, he'd overtop the highest point in 30-odd English counties...


----------



## williamjm (Apr 22, 2018)

pyan said:


> Excellent! But I do hope that they scale him back down a bit - at 300m tall, he'd overtop the highest point in 30-odd English counties...



I think it's meant to be connected to the 2014 Godzilla film, which seems to be 108m tall according to the picture above.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 3, 2018)

williamjm said:


> I think it's meant to be connected to the 2014 Godzilla film, which seems to be 108m tall according to the picture above.



Kong is stil growing.


----------



## HanaBi (Jul 13, 2018)

*BR-2049.* 

Have watched this a number of times, but still can't find much love for it. Very much style over content; far too long, disappointing soundtrack an a meandering story arc. I just couldn't find anything other than the visuals to immerse myself into. 

But that said I had similar emotions when I first watched the original back in 83-84, especially the awful voice-over and cop-out ending.  

Perhaps "2049" will get a similar Director's Cut treatment in the not too distant future because it most certainly needs it!


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 13, 2018)

HanaBi said:


> "The Hobbit"
> 
> I was hoping for great things when Jackson came on board to direct, but the end result was a complete *cluster truck* of disappointment!
> 
> Trying to stretch a 300 page book into LOTR-like film trilogy was just the beginning of my utter disappointment with the film adaptation.




if you don't mind me saying - I think you've spelt that incorrectly


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 14, 2018)

I'd agree with The Hobbit. So much so that I can't even bring myself to watch the final part of the trilogy. The first two were bad enough.

The other more recent disappointment for me was The Shape Of Water. Personally, I think Pan's Labyrinth is one of the finest films of the last thirty years and I was looking forward to The Shape Of Water. It was, however, derivative, extremely linear and predictable. Indeed, the plot wasn't that far removed from the likes of E.T. It did look very good but it should never have won best film.


----------



## HanaBi (Jul 14, 2018)

WaylanderToo said:


> if you don't mind me saying - I think you've spelt that incorrectly



It was a play on words to avoid being censored


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 1, 2018)

Rodders said:


> Wonder Woman.
> 
> Not a bad film, but it’s another by the numbers origin story and didn’t deserve the praise given.


Wonder Woman was the best comic book movie I saw between Dark Knight and then. 
There were a lot of good comic book movies in between, but WW framed the narrative differently (until the very tag end) . I would of done with a whole movie about  Themyscira, that was so different from any comic book movie I have seen lately.


----------



## HanaBi (Aug 1, 2018)

"*Citizen Kane*"

Often regarded as one of the finest films ever made, according to various film critics.

However, I have seen this film at least three times over the last 30 years, and still can't quite fathom exactly "why" it has this exalted position.

Perhaps it broke a few boundaries in terms of film direction/camera work back in the day, but quite frankly it really hasn't stood the test of time compared to other greats from the golden age, that I believe are far superior in every way


----------



## AlexH (Aug 1, 2018)

HanaBi said:


> "*Citizen Kane*"
> 
> Often regarded as one of the finest films ever made, according to various film critics.
> 
> ...


Pretty much exactly my thoughts (I saw it for the first time recently). I was disappointed at the reveal.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 1, 2018)

I saw it as a fifteen year old media student in the mid nineties. I thought it was dull, pretentious and generally poor


----------



## Pyan (Aug 1, 2018)

HanaBi said:


> "*Citizen Kane*"
> 
> ....but quite frankly it really hasn't stood the test of time compared to other greats from the golden age, that I believe are far superior in every way



I agree - from that era, I'd much rather watch Bogie in _Casablanca_ and _The Maltese Facon_ or Errol Flynn in_ The Sea Hawk_ again rather than be bored by Orson Welles. What you must remember, though, is that the vast majority of these "Best Film Ever Made" polls are by _critics_, not the public: _they _tend to place films such as _Gone with the Wind, The Godfather_ and _Roman Holiday_ in the "Best Film Ever" category.
Source: Best Films Ever - Wikipedia


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 1, 2018)

pyan said:


> I agree - from that era, I'd much rather watch Bogie in _Casablanca_ and _The Maltese Facon_ or Errol Flynn in_ The Sea Hawk_ again rather than be bored by Orson Welles. What you must remember, though, is that the vast majority of these "Best Film Ever Made" polls are by _critics_, not the public: _they _tend to place films such as _Gone with the Wind, The Godfather_ and _Roman Holiday_ in the "Best Film Ever" category.



Who are the 'they' you speak of? Cause I'm not a film critic, but _Gone with the Wind _I really enjoyed tremendously and _The Godfather _is genius (although _Godfather II _is better) and I'd put both of those in my 'top list' of best films ever.


----------



## Pyan (Aug 1, 2018)

Umm - so you're agreeing with me? 

If you look at the source I quoted, it clearly shows the difference between critics polls, and those such as magazine reader polls...


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 2, 2018)

pyan said:


> Umm - so you're agreeing with me?
> 
> If you look at the source I quoted, it clearly shows the difference between critics polls, and those such as magazine reader polls...



I couldn't work out if you meant that critics had said the movies you'd listed were great or it was the public, plus the source definitely wasn't there when I first saw your post.


----------



## Pyan (Aug 2, 2018)

My apologies - I posted, then realised I'd omitted the source, then edited and added it. You must have tiptoed in between...


----------



## Rodders (Aug 2, 2018)

The new Star Wars Sequel Trilogy comes immediately to mind. 

Don't get me wrong, I have enjoyed them and would watch them again. I totally get that 40 years of OT idolatry would make any attempt at a sequel difficult to swallow but to me, The Force Awakens was a simple remake. I did like the fact that they tried to do something different with The Last Jedi and I am delighted to read that the Solo and the Skywalker story will finish after the third instalment. I'm quite excited to see how Disney treats the Star Wars Franchise after that. It is a big universe, after all. (As a Millennium Falcon collector, I am worried that she'll be destroyed in the third act.  )


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 2, 2018)

pyan said:


> My apologies - I posted, then realised I'd omitted the source, then edited and added it. You must have tiptoed in between...



Slightly OT, but I was thinking about this this morning...

I do think it depends on what you're voting for in these lists. My list of favourite films would have a great many films that wouldn't necessarily be on my list of 'Best' films. 

Case in point, the poll the BBC did at the turn of the millennium for the nation's favourite book (The Big Read) returned Lord of the Rings at number one. Now I can understand why it's a favourite, personally having a soft spot for the lore and the expository bits, and why it did so well...but there's loads of books I think are better written and worthier of the Best moniker. 

Anyway back OT

I know it's a bit broken record but Rodders talking about Star Wars makes me think of _The Phantom Menace_ followed up by the straw that broke this camel's back _The Attack of the Clones. _I feel asleep during the second one in the cinema. Sometimes you should just leave your childhood alone!


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 3, 2018)

Venusian Broon said:


> Who are the 'they' you speak of? Cause I'm not a film critic, but _Gone with the Wind _I really enjoyed tremendously and _The Godfather _is genius (although _Godfather II _is better) and I'd put both of those in my 'top list' of best films ever.



*Godfather III  *was a major disappointment.


----------

